# GB I think I need Help!!!!!!!!



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I tried again today to make a bowl. I had all kinds of problems with the gorge hanging. I got the bowl almost to the point of sanding. I thought I needed to take just a little more off the sides. Got a hangup and the bowl blew apart.About 10 different parts. It was very spalted hackaberry. So that might have been my problem too. Lots of soft spots and worm holes. I haven't given up yet though. I am going to try some China berry next. I did fix one of the pens that I messed up over the weekend and made another one while I was doing it. I also took the other deerhorn pen I had messed up amd made a keychain out of it.


I forgot thank goodness for faceshields.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Bobby....we need to get you a good piece of maple or cherry for that first bowl. The wood is going to be much more STABLE and won't give you the problems you are having. Hope you didn't knock any holes in the wall or ceiling!


----------

